# Paypal is a real scam



## Boomy (Jul 30, 2006)

I sell something on ebay every once in a while, maybe 3 times a year. I have this ancient camera I was going to toss out, but for kicks I thought I would put it on ebay to see what I could get for it. It sold for $1.00, and the total with shipping was just under $15. Well the guy paid with a credit card and paypal said I had to upgrade my account and click here to accept the money. So I accepted and they charged me $.90 to accept the $14.88. Then I try to transfer the remaining amount of MY money into my bank account and paypal says that I need a minimum of $15 in order to transfer MY money. So these bastards are sitting on my $13.90 (Don't ask how they came up with 14.88-.90=13.90, must be some kind of new math, but that's the amount it says!). Like I said, I sell stuff on ebay maybe 3 times a year, so WTF am I supposed to do to get my money? I don't even want to use this paypal BS after them reaming me like this. Hell, I'm down to -$1.40 proit on this whole thing. I knew I should have just thrown the camera in the trash. I wonder how many millions of dollars of other suckers' money paypal is sitting on. Paypal is a big scam, they are not a true financial institution so they can get away with shit like this.


----------



## Qion (Jul 30, 2006)

Sorry. 

I've always gotten my money from PayPal, but I agree that they're sneaky little bastards when it comes to charges and upgrading accounts and things of the such. I'm still pissed at them from the time they wouldn't allow me to print my shipping label because my version of IE (the latest!!!) on Macintosh just _wasn't "new" enough_. It was my fault though... I should have known such a money-bound company would be in cohorts with MS!

Try calling them. They _do_ have a real, human number around there somewhere (if you actually bitch enough to get a human on the phone). Usually you can get what you want, as being bitchy is much harder for the person trying to scam you when they're on the phone with the person they're trying to scam.


----------



## Rhisiart (Jul 30, 2006)

Try this

or

this...

or 

this...


----------



## mdnky (Jul 31, 2006)

Boomy said:


> Paypal is a big scam, they are not a true financial institution so they can get away with shit like this.


Do you honestly expect a company to provide you with free credit card payment receiving access?  No real financial institution in their mind would do such a thing...just plain bad business sense, especially when the credit card companies charge them for accepting the cards.  

As far as getting your money, transfer $1.10 or more from your bank account into your PayPal account, which will bring the balance to the minimum, then ask for the transfer of the $15 in the PayPal account back to your bank account.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jul 31, 2006)

Yep -- and the charge for the credit card transaction should be covered in the agreement you agreed to when signing up for the account... it shouldn't have been a surprise.

If it is NOT outlined in the agreement, then you have a valid gripe, but I can't see why PayPal would not put that into the agreement you read when you signed up or upgraded your account.


----------



## mdnky (Jul 31, 2006)

That is part of the agreement (fee schedule) when you upgrade your account to a Premier or Business Account.  What happens is people don't take the time to actually read or look at the "agreement" they're accepting, including the attached schedules and notes, in depth or at all.  Instead they (most people, most of the time) just blindly accept it.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 3, 2006)

I had 1500 hacked from my paypal account, found the charge and before I could make a pdf of the "proof" my account ledger was wiped clean. Called PayPal and they denied they could ever be hacked. Ha!

Whatever info is in your paypal account IS NOT SECURE.


----------



## Mobius Rex (Aug 3, 2006)

There are numerous horror stories out there from folks who have had accounts with Paypal frozen or money in them disappear.  I, for one, will not do business with Paypal. I won't even purchase anything from a seller who uses Paypal.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 3, 2006)

Paypalsucks.com


----------



## reed (Aug 19, 2006)

wow. How do I get off the paypal account? Via E-bay? I used it once.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 19, 2006)

Hmmm. My entire post was edited down to the website. What's that about??

Paypal is notorious for not being at all responsive to customer complaints. They are downright UNHELPFUL. They get hacked all the time and claim it's never happened when you ask them about it. I would call that "lying".

I called to have them cancel my account, but the account doesn't really disappear until they do a regular system cleanse, once every two weeks or so. Even this bugs the crap out of me. Why can't they just instantly delete an account? Weird.


----------



## scruffy (Aug 20, 2006)

Don't forget that they're now the same company as eBay.  And since that time, eBay's security responsiveness has sunk to the low level of PayPal's...


----------



## reed (Aug 21, 2006)

So, what do you suggest in a concrete manner? Danke.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 21, 2006)

I suggest you cancel your PayPal account immediately and only pay by credit card. Credit Card companies are the most willing to protect your funds since they aren't based on cash, like those at a bank.


----------



## reed (Aug 21, 2006)

Okay, Natobasso. All is noted.Thanks.


----------



## Natobasso (Aug 21, 2006)

Sorry, thought you were you directing your "What do you suggest" question to me. My mistake.


----------



## reed (Aug 23, 2006)

It was addressed to you or "anybody." Thanks. All is well.


----------



## salesstrategy (Oct 2, 2006)

If you want alternate solution especially for UK you could check this; electronic-payments.co.uk/product_data.jsp


----------



## Trip (Oct 3, 2006)

I love PayPal.


----------

